# Mon ipod est passé à la machine à laver



## Aschérit (14 Novembre 2011)

Voilà, mon titre est assez évocateur je crois.
Cela fait 4 jours et il est sec maintenant. J'ai une chance incroyable puisqu'il remarche presque complètement. Seul problème : la luminosité reste au plus faible quoi que je fasse. Je l'ai restauré pour voir, cela n'y a rien changé. J'ai aussi essayé une méthode lue sur un forum : refaire plusieurs fois l'opération suivante : mettre la luminosité au plus fort dans les réglages et revenir au menu principal tout en étant connecté à Itunes. Cela n'a rien changé.

Pensez vous que cela peut-être réglé ?  Si vous avez des idées dites les s'il vous plait, sachant que je ne suis pas très douée (faut dire qu'il faut être super pas doué pour laisser l'Ipod à la machine à laver...) et donc que je ne peux pas par exemple démonter mon iPod complètement... :rose: 

Merci en tout cas !


----------



## Bibuu_ (14 Novembre 2011)

Dans un sens, c'est pas très très grave (sauf is c'est presque noir ^^). T'économiseras de la batterie comme ça! 
(Nan mais j'en sais rien en fait)
Précise p'tet le modèle d'iPod


----------



## Aschérit (14 Novembre 2011)

Mon ipod est un Ipod 2 je crois, version 5.0.1;
comme la luminosité est au plus bas c'est super handicapant... c'est pour ça que je demande !


----------



## idefix84 (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai connu quelqu'un a qui c'est arrivé avec un iPhone, la seule solution a été le jailbreak et avec un outil genre préférence system (en Anglais) il a réussi la réactivation de cette fonction
Bon courage


----------

